# As Tie, Bands Or Tubes "style Chepo69"



## Chepo69

*Tonz qué Resorteros*

As a way of giving many moments of good hobby, I share with you my method to tie the bands or tubes to the fork, there have been several colleagues who have asked me about it, f00by and Sofreto cahoots and have encouraged me to prepare this tutorial, and how could this be? Only through the images.

I hope not to overwhelm them with many photos. I hope you understand me in written form as well lol!

The images are intended to explain the tie from the preparation of the ditch at the terminals of the fork (perpendicular and oblique) to the bundle forming a tight coil dien waxed thread.

Let the images speak for my ...


----------



## Chepo69

2º block images


----------



## Chepo69

3º block images


----------



## Chepo69

4º block images










































































Hrawk thank you very much!


----------



## Hrawk

What an excellent tutorial.

Thank you very much for taking the time to make this and post it.


----------



## DaveSteve

Hrawk said:


> What an excellent tutorial.
> 
> Thank you very much for taking the time to make this and post it.


I only can second this.
OUTSTANDING !!!


----------



## lightgeoduck

You are a valuable member here!!!! Thank you for the time and effort!!

a few more of these "!!!!" to express my sincerity

LGD


----------



## drfrancov

Should be a sticky!


----------



## treefork

Great pictures and well illustrated. Thanks


----------



## Dayhiker

Thank you, Maestro. This is a great lesson. I always wondered how you did it.


----------



## muddog15

good tutorial, looks like a good way to attach.thank you


----------



## f00by

Thank you chepo! Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Btoon84

Thank you Master Chepo


----------



## rockslinger

Excellent, Thanks amigo!


----------



## Quercusuber

*Your talent is only surpassed by your altruism!!!!*
*You are really an honour to this forum and to the slingshot sport!!*
*Una demostración de tu calidad ...Muchas gracias!!!!*
*Q*


----------



## flipgun

Thank you Very much!


----------



## mopper

A very clean and elegant looking way of attaching the rubber. Seems like a lot of work though, and changing the rubbers will take some time.


----------



## Ssdyle

Excellent, thanks


----------



## Sofreto

Santo Niño de Atocha ....

Chepo,

Estoy muy, muy agradecido por el tiempo que tomó para mostrarnos paso a paso cómo hacer surcos de la banda y adjuntar las bandas. Este es uno de los mejores tutoriales que he visto y creo que todos los veteranos y novatos apreciarán los que estás haciendo esto. Refleja un nivel muy alto, y mucha paciencia y detalle para asegurar la más alta calidad del trabajo. Vuelvo a dar las gracias por hacer esto por nosotros, y sé que los demás piensan lo mismo.

Su amigo,

Joe

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Santo Nino de Atocha....

Chepo,

I am very, very grateful for the time you took to show us step-by-step how to make band grooves and attach the bands. This is one of the finest tutorials I have seen and I believe that all the veterans and the newbies will appreciate your doing this. It reflects a very high standard, and a lot of patience and detail to insure the highest quality of work. I once again say thank you for doing this for us, and I know that others feel the same way.

Your Friend,

Joe


----------



## popedandy

Excellent tutorial. I have a couple of slingshots I'll be trying it out on.


----------



## CAS14

Thank you Chepo. I think that even this newbie can do this. As soon as I have a free weekend, I'm gonna hike Turkey Mountain, cut some forks, and give it a go.


----------



## mckee

wow, allways been curious on how you do it . know i know im going to try it, thanks a million chepo!


----------



## Chepo69

*I'm glad the consideration that you give to the tutorial, really appreciate your comments, and for me is a way of giving back to forum honored to be part of it.*


----------



## Carbon

Very clean looking, I will most likely be trying this soon. Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## alfshooter

Sinceramente se lo agradecere eternamente , este tan talentoso y elgante como siempre cuco artesano , creame que lo intentare.

Abrazon Maestro , muchas gracias.


----------



## capnjoe

Gracias, maestro.


----------



## Imperial

this should be pinned or blogged . very informative .


----------



## mrpaint

ty for this chepo, I was hoping to one day learn the ways of your super clean tying method


----------



## Viper010

muchas gracias mestre chepo!

cheers, remco


----------



## CAS14

When my first slingshot is finished, I'm gonna try this. All I could find in nylon cord was 10# test max (mason's cord), before the diameters jump up quite a lot. 10# test ok?


----------



## msobrien

Thanks man!


----------



## CAS14

Ok, call me lazy but I'm going to attempt this today (the grooves) with some gear that I hope will make it easier on this very hard pecan.


----------



## flipgun

Oooh! I like that.


----------



## tnflipper52

Aye chepo, often wondered how you did it, and now there is no reason not to try the grooves. But I will never approach your level of skill and talent. Nice work and thanks for sharing. *Woody le gusta mucho.*


----------



## CAS14

Finished my Chepo grooves yesterday, and applied a sealer/natural stain. I think this will work great from the looks, but I'm a novice. Before I go back to work on Thursday, I will know.


----------



## bigron

chepo you do some very amazing looking and very quality work


----------



## CAS14

Chepo style worked great, even for this beginner! If I can understand it, the message is clearly conveyed. THANK YOU CHEPO!


----------



## Mr.Teh

Great tutorial, thank you for showing your way


----------



## leon13

thanks a lot


----------



## jimmysworking

Thank you. That technique sure looks much nicer than my attempt at wrap and tuck. Maybe one day I can progress to this.


----------



## Chepo69

CAS said:


> Ok, call me lazy but I'm going to attempt this today (the grooves) with some gear that I hope will make it easier on this very hard pecan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Special look for work my friend.

thanks for feedback. I've seen that has served the tutorial.

THANK YOU ALL for your kind comments. I'm glad you dare to try this style of mooring.


----------



## jsbelljr83

Thanks so much for sharing this! I just completed my first slingshot since I was a kid, 35+ years ago, and have been wracking my brain trying to figure out how to attach the bands.


----------



## rapidray

A great tutorial. a picture is worth a thousand words and you did it in less...  you make it look so easy I will be trying it also next week. I liked how you used different color to bring out the color of some of the wood. and matching to the pouches also, is going that extra mile. well done sir!


----------



## leon13

nice pics thanks


----------



## Chepo69

I am delighted to continue to give this method a try tying.

Thanks for leaving a greeting friends.


----------



## Susi

Lots to be said for lack of gimicks and well radiused smooth design instead of cold steel, using free wood materials as well. EXCELLENT post for many reasons. I love the "tie tack" sized mini in your photo..a must make. When I was a kid I made a mini out of two bent finishing nails soldered together which shot BBs using gum bands tied at the headless nail heads and wound the grip with copper magnet wire...pouch made of vinyl. At recess, mates were targets...not a popular girl was I amongst some. Fun first, safety second. No, Chuck my husband didn't teach me how to shoot. He taught me lasagna. I taught him love. And how to make cookies.


----------



## Bajaja

So, now I know how to go absolutely perfect clean looking thing, chepos slingshots are in all my wet dreams!


----------



## Dr J

Excellent work! the standard by which other methods will be judged! please do others. At 76 I enjoy looking at how the youngsters have added to the sport. More please!


----------



## JetBlack

What kind of knot to finish it off? Pictures really skewed on my phone, hard to tell


----------



## Sharker

Thank you for sharing, it was pleasure to look all those pictures


----------



## oldmiser

Very well done My Friend~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Dr J

Very well done, top draw!


----------



## JUSTJOB

I usually generally am not that attracted to plain natural forks. But you have sparked a new interest in me, and have convinced me to revisit the idea, as tying the thread on in the recessed notch just adds a simple understated classiness to the natural! I like it, and I thank you for the new perspective.


----------



## Peter Recuas

¡¡¡Eres Grande Chepo, Gracias!!!


----------



## Chepo69

*A great pleasure that this tutorial has been viewed nearly 10,000 times. real satisfaction, gracias muchas amigos resorteros. :wave:* 



Overfrog said:


> ¡¡¡Eres Grande Chepo, Gracias!!!


Que gusto ver a un paisano por Acambaro. Saludos Overfrog hasta allá donde se dan los hombres jejeje! O qué no?


----------



## Underachiever

I´m really impressed about your technique and it´s a pleasure to see how exactly you attach the rubber at your beautiful slingshot! What sort of twine are you using? It looks really tough.

Take care mate!

Luke


----------



## Underachiever

CAS said:


> Ok, call me lazy but I'm going to attempt this today (the grooves) with some gear that I hope will make it easier on this very hard pecan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


May you tell me where to buy such a nice tool mate?


----------



## oldmiser

LukeSlingwalker said:


> I´m really impressed about your technique and it´s a pleasure to see how exactly you attach the rubber at your beautiful slingshot! What sort of twine are you using? It looks really tough.
> 
> Take care mate!
> 
> Luke


He use's 1.5mm nylon cordage(thread)..I use his method my self..for tying..as well as the groove in the shooter..OM


----------



## Dead Bunny

Muy bien ilustrado Chepo, gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## Packman

Very good photos and clean attachment method. Thank you!


----------



## Albinogek

Great info!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

